# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  VoIP με αριθμο κινητου?

## sotiris.bos

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα! Ειχα την απορια και εριξα μια ματια αλλα δεν βρηκα αυτο που ηθελα.

Υπαρχει καποιος SIP παροχος που να δινει νουμερα Ελληνικων κινητων αντι σταθερων?

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα! Ειχα την απορια και εριξα μια ματια αλλα δεν βρηκα αυτο που ηθελα.
> 
> Υπαρχει καποιος SIP παροχος που να δινει νουμερα Ελληνικων κινητων αντι σταθερων?


Δυστυχώς όχι. Μακάρι όμως να γίνει κάποτε. Και να το τραβήξω ακόμα παραπέρα, μακάρι να μπορέσουμε κάποτε να κάνουμε φορητότητα έναν αριθμό κινητού σε VoIP πάροχο και να γλιτώνουμε τα 10 ευρώ κάθε 3 μήνες σε καρτοκινητά για να διατηρούμε τον αριθμό μας... Να γίνει ακριβώς όπως στις ΗΠΑ.

----------


## jkoukos

Χλωμό έως αδύνατο το βλέπω. Και αυτό διότι στις ΗΠΑ και σε 2-3 ακόμη χώρες του πλανήτη, οι αριθμοδότηση των κινητών έχει την ίδια ακριβώς γεωγραφική αρίθμηση με τα σταθερά και τις αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις σε αστικά, υπεραστικά κλπ, αλλά και τους περιορισμούς φορητότητας.
Σε όλο τον υπόλοιπο πλανήτη, τα κινητά έχουν διαφορετική αριθμοδότηση από τα σταθερά και χωρίς γεωγραφικούς περιορισμούς σε φορητότητα.

----------

